# Andrew Patner, long time Chicago music critic, passes away at 55



## ddavewes (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...r-dead-wfmt-sun-times-writer-dies-column.html


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Fine and informative critic and music journalist. Pity he is gone so relatively young.


----------

